# Banzai Kitty Series



## Lunatick (Oct 11, 2006)

I had some fun taking action pictures of my kitten.  I posted one of them in the last photo contest so if they look familiar, you know why! 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's good, but even she misses sometimes!
7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 11, 2006)

i love em


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 12, 2006)

Gotta love them airbourne kitties! What a hoot. :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2006)

THAT is one sportive cat!!! 
Very funny photos!


----------



## crawdaddio (Oct 12, 2006)

#5 and 7 are awesomicle!


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2006)

Hehe...I did some just like this a couple years ago...using the same type of toy, too! cats can be great fun!


----------



## duncanp (Oct 12, 2006)

great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Hfry (Oct 12, 2006)

Hahah.. Absolutely BA SHOTS.  Great Shots makes me grin.  That a complement figuring i dont like cats.   How about u get some of a Dog attempting that! Then I would give u Props!!  Haha just playn Keep em coming.  Nice shots!


----------



## Lunatick (Oct 12, 2006)

Hfry said:
			
		

> Hahah.. Absolutely BA SHOTS.  Great Shots makes me grin.  That a complement figuring i dont like cats.   How about u get some of a Dog attempting that! Then I would give u Props!!  Haha just playn Keep em coming.  Nice shots!



lol if I had a dog I would try it! This cat is crazy, shes only 5 months old and can already jump from a still position to a ledge (or the top of my dresser) 5 feet off the ground.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 12, 2006)

Those are so great.........so awesome to look at!!!!!!


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 12, 2006)

This reminds me of the Salvador Dali Shot  where someone threw cats across the pic  with a bucket of water. I like  it


----------



## Lunatick (Oct 13, 2006)

fightheheathens said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the Salvador Dali Shot  where someone threw cats across the pic  with a bucket of water. I like  it



I love that photo! the expression on Dali's face is priceless.


----------



## BlitzN (Oct 13, 2006)

Was afraid this thread would feature those bonsai cats in those jars.  But those are great, with or without a tail.


----------



## Mohain (Oct 14, 2006)

Hahah. cool series


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, my girlfriend and i just noticed: does your cat not have a tail? or just a seres of funny angles?


----------

